# PM Fast Track V8



## Civil Eng.Badr (20 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ياجماعة انا محتاج مساعدتكم في الحصور على نسخة من pm fast track v8 اذا ممكن تعطوني توجيهاتكم وأقتراحاتكم بهذا الخصوص

ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## foratfaris (20 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng378576/#post3015242


----------



## tucd2k42 (21 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng378484


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bejaoui_neji2005 (22 أغسطس 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## Civil Eng.Badr (24 أغسطس 2013)

foratfaris قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng378576/#post3015242



في البداية الله يجزاك ألف خير على الملف لكن احتاج مساعدتك انا قاعد اشغل البرنامج لكن يرفض 

I could not install it 

ممكن تعطيني الطريقه لو سمحت


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 أغسطس 2013)

صحيح هناك خطا في التحميل، نرجو من الزميل اعادة التحميل


----------



## foratfaris (26 أغسطس 2013)

الاخوة الاعزاء ..ارجو مراجعة الموضوع والردود..
اقترح ان تستخدم برنامج برنامج 7-zip لفك الضغط(لانه البرنامج الدي تم به الضغط) ويمكنك تحميله من الرابط 

http://www.7-zip.org/download.html
بعد فك الضغط هناك ملف نصي يوضح مراحل التنصيب...
البرنامج مجرب ..
شكرا لكم


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مطلوب شرح طريقة التنصيب وشكرا


----------



## bryar (12 سبتمبر 2013)

البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## ahm3d38 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا نزلته و عملت activate بس بيظهر رسالة بعد ال update بتقول ان كل الاسئلة ممسوحة!!
ينفع احل الاسئلة الموجودة من غير update????


----------



## heshamawad (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كمان واجهت نفس مشكلة مسح الاسئلة بعد الupdate هل من طريقة لحل هذة المشكلة وشكرا


----------



## foratfaris (17 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/378576-8/page2
قراءة المشاركة رقم 18+23


----------



## لحظة انا موجود (3 مارس 2014)

من متطلبات البرنامج ان تقوم شراء كود التفعيل لكي يعمل البرنامج .

والافضل قراءة كتاب بمبوك مع كتاب ريتا ثم تقوم بعمل اختبار تجريبي عبر البرنامج .


----------



## fahmed (3 مارس 2014)

not working


----------



## hanyhoney (22 فبراير 2015)

الموضوع سهل نزل البرنامج من 4 shared. الفكرة كلها اكتب كلمة MANUAL مكان SITE NUMBER ثم استكمال التسطيب عادي


----------



## atefzd (5 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

